

Science is the activity which defines humans as human. - mlLK
http://globalpioneering.com/wp02/freedom-of-science/

======
rw
The writing reminds me of Timecube:

"Therefore narrow minded petty European Scholastic Doctors with inflated
national egos tried to make British Newton their own. The French created
Laplace who wrote giant tomes with megalomaniacal titles causing serious
damage to European forests. Laplace’s monumental books made British Newton’s
cosmogonic speculations palatable to French Scholastic Doctors."

